# Replacement for a jacknife sofa



## dianaw (Mar 18, 2020)

We decided that it's time to get rid of our factory jack knife couch (it's 74 inches) and replace it with a recliner (or a nice loveseat, as options I've seen in the marketplace are not that impressive: seller recommended us to have a look at Homelegance and Divano and they just... well, meh).
Anyone done this swap and if so looking for recommendations on where you purchased? Advice needed.


----------



## gandP (May 29, 2020)

We also are looking to replace the jack knife sofa in out Class C motorhome.... does anyone have any experience with Qualitex motorhome furniture, sold by Shop4Seats.com  Looks like a nice product... but no showroom close by to check it out. Any advise will be appreciated



dianaw said:


> We decided that it's time to get rid of our factory jack knife couch (it's 74 inches) and replace it with a recliner (or a nice loveseat, as options I've seen in the marketplace are not that impressive: seller recommended us to have a look at Homelegance and Divano and they just... well, meh).
> Anyone done this swap and if so looking for recommendations on where you purchased? Advice needed.
> [


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Dec 22, 2021)

Have you looked at BraddandHall.com?


----------



## clark261 (Feb 28, 2022)

RecPro's three-seat capacity and drop-down center console make it ideal for theater seating. Because my RV needed more seats when my family joined me, I replaced my ProLounger Wall hugger Recliner with this RecPro Charles unit. You can consider it.


----------

